# PR application after getting Skilled Graduate (Temporary) Visa- 485



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I got Skilled Graduate (Temporary) Visa Subclass 485 granted recently. I want to file my PR application now. I have few doubts. 

1. Which Category will I be eligible to file PR? (is it Skilled – Independent (Residence) Visa (Subclass 885) ?? )
2. I filed my 485 application in December 2008 and it just got approved last month (after 3.5 years), So while filing PR, will the rules of 2009 be applicable or I have to file according to current requirements.
3. Do you recommend hiring a migration agent or doing it yourself?
4. If I am outside Australia for some time, will they still continue processing my application or I need to be present in Australia?
5. Anyone gone thru this process, can you please give me an estimate how long is the time frame for this approval? 
your suggestions are highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Tara Singh.


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

*Need your help*

Hi tara,

sorry i am asking you your question.
if you got answer from some where.

*can you please tell me which rules applicable to you old or new ?*

One of my best friend is in same situation.

Thanks a lot if you can reply.
RakeshPatel






tara.jatt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Skilled Graduate (Temporary) Visa Subclass 485 granted recently. I want to file my PR application now. I have few doubts.
> 
> ...


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

tara.jatt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Skilled Graduate (Temporary) Visa Subclass 485 granted recently. I want to file my PR application now. I have few doubts.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, The 885.

2. This document says you can apply for PR using the old SOL if your 485 was applied for before 8-Feb-2010. 

Do bear in mind though that while you can use the old SOL, the new points test will still apply to you, and potentially the SkillSelect system will apply as well if you apply after 1-July-12.

3. Up to you.

4. You need to inform your CO. Moreover, you will need to be inside AU for the visa to be actually granted.

5. PR visas can take anywhere from few weeks to few months, sometimes a year or so. 885s are on the shorter end compared to 175s.


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks twister for reply,

It helps.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



twister292 said:


> 1. Yes, The 885.
> 
> 2. This document says you can apply for PR using the old SOL if your 485 was applied for before 8-Feb-2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply twister292.

I think your answer for my 2nd question is not all correct, I can still use old point system and not the new points system. Please check the following link: 

immi dot gov dot au /skilled/ general-skilled-migration/ pdf/ points-test-transitional.pdf

(Please remove the spaces to browse above link and . for dot. System is not allowing me to post a link since i have less number of postings here. )

Since I already applied for TR before the said date and my occupation is in both SOLs, I am eligible to file my application with old points system. 

Thanks.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

The document you have linked to (here is the hyperlink for your convenience) says 3 scenarios:

1. If your occupation is both on the new and old SOL, you will be assessed against the old points test first, and if not passed, then the new one (which is bizarre as such, because the newer one is harder to pass).

2. If your occupation is only on the new SOL, you will face the current points test (65)

3. If your application is only on old SOL, then you will face the older points test (120).


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Yes, this is the correct information. As I mentioned earlier, my occupation is in both the lists, so I was eligible to file my case under old point system.

Thanks for your inputs. 


P.S. I need to remove the url you post from the "Quotes" as well since system is not letting me post any URL for same reason I mentioned earlier. 



twister292 said:


> The document you have linked to ( for your convenience) says 3 scenarios:
> 
> 1. If your occupation is both on the new and old SOL, you will be assessed against the old points test first, and if not passed, then the new one (which is bizarre as such, because the newer one is harder to pass).
> 
> ...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Also Twister292, Do you know if there is any system which can tell us till what date the cases are allocated a CO under various categories?


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi tara 
Thanks for replies

here is your link
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Thanks
RakeshPatel



tara.jatt said:


> Also Twister292, Do you know if there is any system which can tell us till what date the cases are allocated a CO under various categories?


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

*another link*

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications




tara.jatt said:


> Also Twister292, Do you know if there is any system which can tell us till what date the cases are allocated a CO under various categories?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Rakesh Patel, I just searched about it and found some description about each group. 

Group 4 says : Applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) - Schedule 1 in effect from 1 July 2011 See: Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List 

Since my occupation is in both old and new SOL, so does that mean I am in Priority group 4? Keeping in mind i claimed the points under old point system. I am not sure what is the group for me. Can you please share your views.

Thanks.


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

I think you are in priority 4

but not sure.
See following link and call DIAC and ask
Client Service Charter

Well , you will get "bridging visa" if you file from Aus , so no worry.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



tara.jatt said:


> Thanks Rakesh Patel, I just searched about it and found some description about each group.
> 
> Group 4 says : Applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) - Schedule 1 in effect from 1 July 2011 See: Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List
> 
> ...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

RakeshPatel said:


> I think you are in priority 4
> 
> but not sure.
> See following link and call DIAC and ask
> ...


Thanks Rakesh, yes I got a bridging visa after application. I just want to make sure which priority group i am in, your link says priority group 4 people gets a CO in 4 weeks time. I will check with department for this. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------

